# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Long Term Rentals-Naples Area

## NHDiane

We're considering a January-March visit to Florida, in the sW region.  Naples comes to mind but we are newbies on this.  Anyone have suggestions as to where we might start a search for "snowbird" locations, long term rentals, etc.  Has to be dog friendly, at least 2 BR and near the water.  A couple of realtors that you trust or know?

----------


## GramChop

diane....check out  Beaches of Fort Walton at VRBO.

pick any location from rosemary beach, alys beach, seacrest, seaside, watercolor and you won't be disappointed! 

if you have specific questions about locations or condos, ask...i've probably stayed there!

----------


## NHDiane

Hi Missy - I'm thinking a little further south than that.  Any ideas??  We also want the Gulf Coast.

----------


## GramChop

i don't know the area south of the panhandle, diane.  i'm sorry.  however, i'll send alisa (alijax) an email and see if she can chime in with any advice....she lives around there.  also, BBT (beachbob and tommye) might have some advice, too.

----------


## taxkohn

VRBO is a good starting place.  A lot of the Naples properties are monthly rentals only so that should meet your criteria.  We will be at Sanibel for a week the beginning of February.

----------


## NHDiane

Missy - that's about as far as I've ever gotten too.  Stayed in Destin, Pensacola, etc.  Erick, VRBO is an agency I have used many times and have started looking there too.  It's just that the SW region of Florida covers a lot of ground.  Naples seemed to be a good starting point.

----------


## taxkohn

Naples is good, but there are various areas in Naples as well.  Vanderbilt Beach and that area is much more beach oriented.  A lot of high rise condos.  In town is generally not that close to the beach, but is more low rise and closer to restaurants and shopping.
We love Sanibel because it is almost all low rise and has a lot of open space.  Captiva is good as well.  Further north Sarasota and the beach areas around Tmapa are pretty good though it might be a tad colder. I am sure you will find something to meet your needs, but don't wait too long.  Good places get booked though January is not peak season in much of the area.

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks again Erick - if you think of anything else, please add here.

----------


## bto

Diane, you should PM MartinS as he lives in one of my favorite places, Anna Maria Island. 

We've gone there for several spring breaks and love the beaches.  He will be able to give you info on the weather that time of year...we've had one very cool trip in mid-March but generally, it's lovely and warm then.

We also love Longboat Key, Siesta Key and Sarasota...great area.  AMI is charming, low key and you can walk all over town.  The people are friendly too.  I like Naples but Sarasota area more.

I'll try to PM you some more info.

Bev

----------


## PIRATE40

..Anna Maria, Sarasota, Siesta Key, all the way down to the Keys...you can't go wrong...If you need Real Estate connections. PM me and I may have some choices for you....My Rental is always booked Jan-April as are a lot of them..

----------


## BBT

That time of year go to Naples area. Panhandle is too cold. Stay south of Clearwater to avoid cold.

----------


## dtjb

I agree with BBT, rent a seasonal home in Naples. During the winter months this town is hopping, whether you enjoy downtown 5th ave shopping, dining, beaches, zoo, botanical garden, Philharmonic, and art/craft shows this town comes alive during the season. Try to rent a house or condo west of 41  closer to the beaches and all the action. Save yourself the realtor fee and check out a few of the online long-term Southwest Florida home rental sites.

----------

